# Rabies vaccination



## ameliejo (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a 10 year old with arthritis, who's rabies vaccination is due. I have read articles on "natural" pet websites that the rabies vaccination could make arthritis worse. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ameliejo said:


> I have a 10 year old with arthritis, who's rabies vaccination is due. I have read articles on "natural" pet websites that the rabies vaccination could make arthritis worse. Has anyone heard of this?


He should be immune but you are stuck with the law. You could have him titered after you get the OK from animal control.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ameliejo,

Yes, I have read about that.

If there is a registered holistic vet near you, they may possibly sign a Rabies Waiver for your dog if you live in one of the following states.

*18 STATES WITH RABIES MEDICAL EXEMPTIONS: *Alabama, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Illinois, Maine, Massachusetts, Maryland, New Hampshire, New Jersey, Nevada, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania,Vermont, Virginia, Wisconsin
http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/latest/states-with-medical-exemptions-in-lieu-of-rabies-vaccination

If you do live in one of those states, I can give you a list of Registered Holistic Vets in your state.

Moms


----------



## ameliejo (Jul 14, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Ameliejo,
> 
> Yes, I have read about that.
> 
> ...


Thank you. No, I'm in Michigan. I mentioned to my vet that I have read articles about this and he said he has never heard of senior dogs not receiving their vaccinations. He would like me to send him the articles. I would like to find some from credible sources if you know if any.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

Just some food for thought on rabies exemption...

If you dog does bite/scratch someone, in CA at least, they are still considered "un-vaccinated" if they are exempt. Be careful.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, the risk for those of us in the other 32 states is that if there's a scratch, a tooth caught accidentally on a house guest while turning the head, or some other freak accident from a gentle old dog, the dog can be put down. Titers do not count under the rabies laws in many states.

In my state, in a bite case (which might just be a scratch with a toe nail) with an unvaccinated dog, AC has the right to insist on euthanasia, decapitation, and sending the brain to the state vet school for analysis. A 10-day rabies quarantine (in the public shelter, under terrible conditions) is sometimes possible _at their discretion_; normally the 10-day hold is only for _vaccinated _dogs in my area. Even in that situation, an old dog would be in loud, scary, horrible conditions, on concrete without a bed, eating cheap food, with no walks or time out of the kennel for 10-days (because it's on rabies observation).


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Here in MI, if your dog is licensed - which by law it's supposed to be - with your local government (usually by County), they're required to have a rabies vaccine every 3 years. Unless there are possibly some local exemptions? But the 3-year rabies requirement is Michigan-wide as far as I know. 

I might still suggest getting connected with a holistic vet, they may have some alternative ideas for dealing with your dog's arthritis in a more natural way. (I've been very happy with the holistic vet who's a part of our regular veterinary practice, we usually see her as long as she's available.)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Here in Illinois i thought the exemption didn't cover a bite/scratch but from what I heard from someone(have to research it) there is a second set of paperwork to go along with that and that does cover them. Is anyone aware of this?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some vets knowingly vaccinate cats every year when it's a known fact the vaccines causes tumor In cats it more then just a fact. If my dog had arthritis I would not vaccinate them. This was my decision I had older pets due for vaccines and did not vaccinate them. Our 3 cats who lives to be 19 and over were indoor cats. After a certain age I stopped vaccinating them including rabies. Our last dog who dog who had an enlarged heart I'm sure would not wrestle with a rabid racoon. We live in ny. Our last dog was treated for congested heart failure her over due vaccines were not even brought up. I suppose it depends where you live who treats your dog and what kind of dog you have. We had a 12 year old gsd crippled with arthritis it is so extremely painful if I knew a vaccine would make it worse I would not do give it unless my dog was a known to go out of there way to bite people. When our gsd had crippling arthritis we were careful who was around him and always out of harms way.


----------

